# difference between 2005 and 2006



## optimus-prime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey,
I was looking into buying a GTO, i know the main difference from 2004 to 2005 in the new LS2 engine. So i decided i would go with either a 05 or 06 gto. I was wondering what the difference between this to years were.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

not much the taillights and the motors in the seats that make them go back and forth i think that's it could be wrong :cheers


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Door lock button on the inside I think is new for 2006.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

:agree Illuminated switches on steering wheel, power outlet on dash and bad struts.


----------

